# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Terremoto y tsunami en Indonesia

## REEGE

Más de 100 muertos por un tsunami en Indonesia 
hace 3 horas 18 mins

Un tsunami que azotó remotas islas en el oeste de Indonesia después de un terremoto frente a la costa de Sumatra causó más de 100 muertos, dijeron responsables el martes, mientras cientos de personas siguen desaparecidas.  
Más de 100 muertos por un tsunami en Indonesia. 

108 muertos y 500 desaparecidos por un tsunami tras un sismo en Indonesia
Los españoles registrados en la zona del seísmo se encuentran bien.
Exteriores no tiene constancia de que haya españoles afectados en Sumatra
Un poderoso terremoto deja 108 muertos y 500 desaparecidos en Indonesia.

El seísmo de magnitud 7,5 sacudió el área a 78 kilómetros al oeste de Pagai Sur, una de las islas de Mentawai, el lunes por la noche.

El legislador local Hendri Dori Satoko dijo a Metro TV que la última cifra era de 108 muertos y 502 desaparecidos.

La mayoría de los edificios en la localidad costera de Betu Monga quedaron destruidos, dijo Hardimansyah, un alto cargo de la rama regional del Departamento de Pesca.

"De las 200 personas que viven en ese pueblo, sólo se ha hallado a 40. Permanecen desaparecidos 160, principalmente mujeres y niños", dijo a Reuters por teléfono.

"Tenemos gente que ha acudido al puesto de seguridad diciendo que no podían encontrar a sus hijos, que fueron arrastrados. Mucha gente está llorando", añadió.

Hardimansyah, quien tiene sólo un nombre, indicó que un 80 por ciento de las casas de la zona resultaron dañadas y que los suministros de comida eran escasos.

Un barco con turistas en el que iban entre ocho y 10 australianos perdió el contacto por radio desde que ocurrió el terremoto, según un comunicado del Departamento de Asuntos Exteriores y Comercio de Australia.

El centro vacacional de surf Macaronis, en la isla Pagai Norte, también resultó fuertemente afectado. En un comunicado de prensa oficial, World Surfaris precisó que Macaronis "experimentó un nivel de devastación que dejó el centro turístico inoperativo".

DEVASTACIÓN EN ZONA TURÍSTICA

Comentarios en Facebook de un surfista en el centro de vacaciones sugirieron que todos los poblados fueron "borrados" por el tsunami.

Una información publicada en el sitio electrónico Surfaid por uno de los miembros de la organización humanitaria describió que se habían visto grandes olas de tres metros de alto que arrasaron con el lugar y barcos chocando entre sí para luego estallar en llamas.

Huéspedes y la tripulación de un barco fueron arrastrados por las olas hacia un lugar selvático y tardaron más de una hora en encontrar su camino de regreso a la playa, dijo Tom Plummer, parte del personal.

"Había muchos escombros flotando en el agua, incluyendo taburetes de bar y otras piezas del mobiliario del Macaronis Resort", narró.

La policía local en las islas Mentawai buscaba desaparecidos y establecía puestos de emergencia, dijo Ronald, agente de la policía en la comisaría de Sikakap.

"Prevemos que habrá personas que necesiten suministro de alimentos y refugio. Está lloviendo muy intensamente, el viento es muy fuerte", dijo.

Mudjiarto, jefe de la unidad de respuesta a desastres del Ministerio de Sanidad, señaló a Reuters que se habían hallado dos cadáveres cerca de la isla de Sipora y que había varios aún desaparecidos.

En la isla Pagai del Sur las olas penetraron unos 600 metros en las localidades costeras, mientras que en Pagai Norte las olas alcanzaron los tejados de las casas, añadió.

En diciembre de 2004, un tsunami causado por un terremoto de magnitud superior a 9 en aguas de Sumatra dejó más de 226.000 personas fallecidas. Es el tsunami con más víctimas mortales del que se tiene registro.

----------


## ben-amar

Noticia recogida por "El Pais". http://www.elpais.com/
Resumen de la noticia, para no repetir a Reege
AGENCIAS - Yakarta - 26/10/2010 

Al menos 100 muertos y 500 desaparecidos por un 'tsunami' en Indonesia
Un terremoto de magnitud 7,5 frente a las islas Mentawai ha sido la causa del fenómeno 
El epicentro del seísmo, que ha causado olas de hasta seis metros que han entrado 600 metros en tierra firme, está localizado a 33 kilómetros de profundidad bajo el nivel del mar y 149 kilómetros al sur de la ciudad de Padang, en la costa oeste de Sumatra.

Al menos un centenar de personas han muerto y más de medio millar se encuentran desaparecidas después de que un tsunami causado por un terremoto de magnitud 7,5 haya golpeado las islas Mentawai, frente a las costas de Sumatra (Indonesia), según han informado fuentes oficiales. Una decena de pueblos de las Mentawai, la mayoría situados en las islas Pagai Selatan (del sur) y Pagai Utara (del norte), han resultado destruidos, de acuerdo con los datos de la Agencia Nacional de Gestión de Desastres.

----------


## Luján

Lamentable.

Es una verdadera lástima ver cómo muere tanta gente. Los países del "Primer mundo" tendríamos que hacer algo más para conseguir que las infraestructuras de estos países menos desarrollados fueran más resistentes.

Si las infraestructuras resisten aumentan las probabilidades de supervivencia ante un evento como éste.

Hay que ver cómo está de revuelta la Tierra últimamente. Haití, Indonesia, el paseito de Igor.

¿Será que se acerca el Fin del Mundo de verdad en 2012?

----------


## ben-amar

> Lamentable.
> 
> Es una verdadera lástima ver cómo muere tanta gente. Los países del "Primer mundo" tendríamos que hacer algo más para conseguir que las infraestructuras de estos países menos desarrollados fueran más resistentes.
> 
> Si las infraestructuras resisten aumentan las probabilidades de supervivencia ante un evento como éste.
> 
> Hay que ver cómo está de revuelta la Tierra últimamente. Haití, Indonesia, el paseito de Igor.
> 
> ¿Será que se acerca el Fin del Mundo de verdad en 2012?


Los gobiernos del "Primer mundo" solo se preocupan de esos paises para sacarles toda la materia prima que puedan y su mano de obra barata, aunque sea infantil.

Lujan, el fin del mundo es todos los dias, para todo aquel que la diña

----------


## jasg555

> Los gobiernos del "Primer mundo" solo se preocupan de esos paises para sacarles toda la materia prima que puedan y su mano de obra barata, aunque sea infantil.
> 
> *Lujan, el fin del mundo es todos los dias, para todo aquel que la diña*


 Sabia frase.

Solamente el hecho de poder tener un terminal de teléfono móvil en el bolsillo ya supone la muerte y la miseria de muchísima gente inocente.

A veces creo que la humanidad hemos perdido el norte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una verdadera lástima  :Frown: 




> Es una verdadera lástima ver cómo muere tanta gente. Los países del "Primer mundo" tendríamos que hacer algo más para conseguir que las infraestructuras de estos países menos desarrollados fueran más resistentes.


Ciertamente Luján, toda la razón, pero en este caso concreto de la noticia expuesta más arriba... de qué sirve tener buenas estructuras si viene una lengua de agua tierra adentro???

Un tsunami de esas dimensiones arrasa con todo lo que encuentre a su paso, ya sean chabolas o ya sean edificios hechos con acero y hormigón  :Frown: 

Recordemos que, la isla de Java, Sumatra, y toda esta zona, es una de las mayores zonas sísmicas del mundo, por no decir la mayor en cuanto a actividad y peligrosidad...

Todos los años se producen unos cuantos terremotos y tsunamis en esta zona, y de vez en cuando, les golpea alguno bastante fuerte.

Recordemos que en 2004 creo que fue, se registró uno de 9.3 Ritcher, que en Mercalli superaría mag. X-XI, o lo que es lo mismo "destrucción total" y provocó un tsumani tremendo, llevándose por delante miles y miles de personas... qué infraestructura es capaz de aguantar eso?? Ni la mayor de las normas sismorresistentes sería capaz de aguantar semejante movimiento. 

Después, en 2007, volvió a haber otro de 8, algo y ahora otro de 7,5...

Cierto es que en esta zona las construcciones no son precisamente seguras, y que se tendría que ayudar y mucho a todos estos países, en vez de utilizar el dinero para lo que lo utilizan muchos políticos.

Con este dinero, se podría ayudar de muchas forms, para que tuvieran mejores infraestructuras, mejores planes de emergencias ante este tipo de situaciones, sistemas de alerta temprana ante tsunamis...

Pero por mucha tecnología y muchas normas sismorresistentes que se apliquen, un movimiento sísmico de esas características como el que ocurrió ya hace unos años, no hay nada capaz de sujetar eso  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Pues qué quieres que te diga, en Japón construyen los rascacielos para que soporten como si tal cosa terremotos de 7 grados con epicentro cercano, y hay algunos capaces de no sufrir graves daños con intensidades de 8 grados. Están soportados por gigantescos muelles e hidráhulicos que los aislan del movimiento de la tierra.

No digo que haya que construir así todos los edificios en zonas sísmicamente activas, pero sí que es más probable que se pueda resistir un terremoto o un tsunami si se construye con hormigón armado que con cartón y plástico.

En el anterior gran tsunami, el de Haití, los hoteles resistieron la fuerza del agua la mar de bien. Pero de las chabolas y las casas de madera no quedó ni una que se mojase en pie.

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de escuchar en las noticias de la sexta:
¡alerta de tsunami en Indonesia!


Al parecer, se ha producido un fuerte terremoto frente a las costas de este pais.

Ya veremos que pasa conforme vayan siguiendo la noticia.

----------


## REEGE

A 29 KILOMETROS DE PROFUNDIDAD
Indonesia activa la alerta de tsunami tras un terremoto de magnitud 7,6 frente a Sumatra.
El gobierno de Indonesia ha activado una alerta de tsunami después de que se haya registrado un terremoto de magnitud 7,6 frente a la costa norte de la isla de Sumatra.


El Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS) ha cifrado en 7,3 la magnitud del temblor, ocurrido a las 00.37 horas del miércoles en el epicentro (19.37 del martes según la hora peninsular en España).

El instituto ha situado el origen del seísmo a 29 kilómetros de profundidad, así como 423 kilómetros al suroeste de la localidad de Banda Aceh, 537 kilómetros al suroeste de Lhokseumawe, 1.789 kilómetros al oeste-noroeste de la capital indonesia, Yakarta, y 951 kilómetros al oeste de la capital de Malasia, Kuala Lumpur.

Un testigo ha dicho ver cómo personas en Banda Aceh corrían asustadas tras enterarse del terremoto. No en vano, la zona sufrió en 2004 el azote de un tsunami que mató en la región a unas 200.000 personas. La agencia meteorológica y geológica de Indonesia suele activar por rutina la alerta de tsunami cuando el temblor supera la magnitud 7.

----------


## sergi1907

La zona de la sacudida es la misma donde otro terremoto formó el tsunami que en 2004 mató a unas 230.000 personas.

Un seísmo de 8,7 grados de magnitud en la escala abierta de Richter ha sacudido este miércoles la región norte de la isla de Sumatra, en Indonesia, cuyas autoridades han dado la alerta de tsunami.

El instituto sismológico de Indonesia rebajó la potencia a 8,5 grados, mientras que el servicio geológico de Estados Unidos la dejó en 8,7. 

 La sacudida del terremoto se ha notado en la costa oeste de la isla de Sumatra, pero las autoridades de momento no han informado de víctimas o daños. 

 Según el servicio geológico de Estados Unidos, el epicentro del temblor fue a 33 kilómetros de profundidad y a 431 kilómetros al suroeste de Banda Aceh, la capital de la provincia de Aceh.

La zona de la sacudida es la misma donde otro terremoto formó el tsunami que en 2004 mató a unas 230.000 personas en una docena de países bañados por el Índico, la mayoría de ellos en Aceh. 

 Indonesia forma parte del llamado "Anillo de Fuego del Pacífico" y sufre unos 7.000 temblores todos los años, la mayoría de ellos de baja magnitud

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/inter...83517_306.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que esta vez solo ha sido un susto.

----------

